# Can anyone recommend some good, uplifting, non-depressing books?



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I've always loved to read, but somehow got to where I did not take time to read during my busy life.  Now I'm an empty nester, and have taken a much less stressful position in my work (intentional), where I don't have to work more than 40 hours a week, so now I have more time.  Also, I've had some depression/anxiety issues caused by my previous stressful job that I still have not quite overcome yet.  It was suggested to me that I may want to get back to reading, since I do love it and should treat myself that way.  I did.  Started ordering classic PBs on ebay, then a few weeks ago discovered the Kindle, got one and OH what love I have found!!  I love the Kindle and the reading it affords me.

I really wanted to go back and read many of the classics I never did get to in my earlier years and have now read several.  However, I have found that SO many of them are, well....they are really good, but many of them are quite depressing.  I realize I can't get away from some sadness in many books, but I was wondering if there are some more uplifting books out there, be it classic or not.  And I'm not talking religious books.  I do go to church, but those kinds of books are not what I'm looking for.  Just good books.

Some of what I was have been reading are for instance:  Tess of the D'urbervilles.  I thought I'd die before I finished it and it was very tragic.  The Awakening by Kate Chopin.  Well....the lady kills herself in the end for heavens sake.  (I hope I didn't spoil it for some of you).  The Grapes of Wrath, oh they suffered during the entire book, but it was good.  Call of the Wild....oh that poor, beaten dog, but it was a very good book. Jane Eyre, oh how tragic a life she had, though she did come out in the end.  Poor Charlotte Bronte died while she was pregnant with her first child.  I was about to read something by Virginia Woolf, but read a little about her life beforehand like I always do before reading an author's book and found out she killed herself....well come ON people!!!    Was suffering a prerequisite?  

All of these books, honestly, even though they are classics, I had no idea about the content of most of them...or at least the outcomes.

Though I love these books.....I just need something a little more uplifting right now...you know, for my spirit in making my recovery.  I don't want any self improvement books either....just good novels.  I need something to make my soul feel good.

Thank you all for any advice.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Rhonda!

This was my number one book of the year for 2009:











Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful....funny, happy with a happy ending that works for all the characters (and at many points in the book I wondered how they author would pull that off, but he did). I love this book and can't recommend it highly enough!

Another one on my top ten list:











Very funny, very sweet. A slight paranormal aspect but not overwhelming. The main characters are just so lovable, you'll wish you knew them in person. I just heard from the publisher that the author is working on a sequel. I can't wait for that!

This book was offered as a freebie last summer (you have to pay for it now). It also made it onto my top ten list. An interesting, poignant and overall very good coming-of-age story for both the main character, Jake, and his dad.











Hopefully you'll enjoy some or all of these suggestions!

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich is the most laugh out loud funny series I have read.  
I am up to book 12.  I've saving the rest of the series for when I start my treatments.  Give me 
something to laugh about.
deb


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Twenty One Balloons by William Pene du Bois

http://www.amazon.com/Twenty-One-Balloons-William-Pene-Bois/dp/0140320970/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263857985&sr=8-1

and

The Pushcart War by Jean Merrill

http://www.amazon.com/Pushcart-War-Jean-Merrill/dp/0440471478/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263858068&sr=1-1

Neither is a "classic" and both are books written for older children, and neither is available on Kindle.....BUT....both are fun and upbeat books with uplifting endings and great illustrations. Both were very popular and are probably available at the library. Or paperbacks are inexpensive to buy.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While some episodes of the author's life are not exactly "uplifiting", I found that overall the book was uplifting since I knew going into it that he got past the worst parts and is (apparently) dong well now:











Also, any time I need a quick pick-me-up, I can jump to one of the stories in:











And my perpetual, dependable source of positive feelings: any of Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" series, starting with:


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Karen McQuestion has a fun little book of essays--real life stuff, but it's funny, not depressing!!!! I don't do very good with the links...lemme try this:
 Lies I told My Children

I've heard her other books are good too, but haven't read them yet.

Someone mentioned the Janet Evanovich books; they are funny. A bit on the silly side so if you want more "real" mysteries but that are light-hearted and fun, you might try Anne George. They are cozy mysteries so nothing gory or violent, but a lot of fun to read!!!

Oh and here's another fun book:  Recollections by Jim Chambers. I really enjoyed all the fun stories; some things I remembered, some things I had never heard of--kind of a nice nostalgic walk into the past.

Very best,
Maria


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

This was one of the funniest books I have read:










I didn't enjoy his other books (I think this was his first), but this one made me laugh out loud several times.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I really liked:


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Karen McQuestion has a fun little book of essays--real life stuff, but it's funny, not depressing!!!! I don't do very good with the links...lemme try this:
> Lies I told My Children


Ooh, I second this one. Really cute family humor.

I read this one recently, and it's a huge feel-good book:


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Maxx said:


> I really liked:


I was also going to suggest this, and the second book just came out too (I haven't read it yet though).

Also, if you check out the mystery section at B&N (just for ideas for your Kindle  ) you'll see a lot of light-hearted series, some even including recipes. This is a cute series: http://www.amazon.com/Crooks-Spoil-Pennsylvania-Dutch-Mystery-Recipes/dp/0451182960/ref=cm_lmf_tit_3 - just noticed that specific book is not available for Kindle, but some of her others are.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dale Alderman's books were the first ones, besides Leslie's book, that I read on my K. I think I paid 1.00 each for them. 
Very humorous dad's point of view on life. 
deb


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

The Virgin River series is pretty good.  I am reading them now.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

The Help, by Kathryn Stockett

http://www.amazon.com/The-Help-ebook/dp/B002YKOXB6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

You will not want it to end.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

For a true-life and very funny adventure, try The Sex Lives of Cannibals. The author's wife took a job on the South Pacific island nation of Kiribati, and this is the story of their time there. Don't worry about the title; there's little about sex in it and no cannibals.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I immediately thought of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series, too. It's like Cotton Candy in a book. So much fun!

I liked The Help, but it's not what I would call lighthearted. I do recommend it, though.

Something in between these two, fun but with a bit of substance, would be Harry Potter, have you read that series yet?


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I empathize totally! I felt like someone punched me after reading Grapes of Wrath. I'm also at a point in life where I'm trying to find happier books.

This book is total fluff but it had me laughing quite often: Sarah Strohmeyer's The Cinderella Pact.

The Cinderella Pact


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  Looks like some really great books I will try!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Rhonda, for starting this thread.  I've added at least a dozen books to my shopping list.
deb


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Cherie said:


> For a true-life and very funny adventure, try The Sex Lives of Cannibals. The author's wife took a job on the South Pacific island nation of Kiribati, and this is the story of their time there. Don't worry about the title; there's little about sex in it and no cannibals.


I read about this book when it came out in the UK and wanted it, but it wasn't available over here (or was too expensive or something.) Is it on Kindle? I need to go check!!!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I could recommend Distant Cousin (in the signature line below). There are now four volumes in the series. Lots of Kindle Boarders have enjoyed it, and some of their comments have been gathered from around the boards at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10102.0.html.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Rhonda I would recommend any of the murder series by Anne George.I am from the South and this author was also and these books are so funny.They are not really long but you will laugh so much.Anne died in 2001 which I hated to hear because she is an excellent writer.I think there is like 8 books in the series.The books are about two sisters who try to solve murders and the things they get intne even has Elvis in the title.I think you would love them.They are sure to cheer you up.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Rhonda, it looks as though most of the books you mentioned in your original post are classics. If you are looking for something more in that vein without being depressing, try something by Jane Austen. I love _Pride and Prejudice_ and reread it almost every year. Thank you for starting the thread, I have found plenty on it to add to my wish list.


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

If you like nonfiction at all, try Animal, Vegetable, Miracle. The chapters on turkey "love" are a riot!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Cherie said:


> For a true-life and very funny adventure, try *The Sex Lives of Cannibals*. The author's wife took a job on the South Pacific island nation of Kiribati, and this is the story of their time there. Don't worry about the title; there's little about sex in it and no cannibals.


sounds interesting, i laughed at the title


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Rhonda--

Like you I'm always looking for books that make me give me some hope in the human race. Here's a few from the top of my head:

HAVE A LITTLE FAITH by Mitch Albom. A gem featuring a rabbi and inner-city preacher influencing the successful sports writer.

PEACE LIKE A RIVER by Leif Enger. A beautifully crafted novel set in the Midwest.

THE THINGS I KNOW BEST by Lynne Hinton. Deep south setting, forbidden love, family secrets

A PLACE TO CALL HOME by Deborah Smith. Rich child and poor child meet again as adults.

Enjoy that empty nest. I do!

Dana Taylor
author of Princess Robin


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

drenee said:


> The Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich is the most laugh out loud funny series I have read.
> I am up to book 12. I've saving the rest of the series for when I start my treatments. Give me
> something to laugh about.
> deb


I have to recommend these as well for laugh out loud humor. I picked up the first book from a hospital gift shop when my father was in ICU. We could only visit once an hour for a few minutes at a time so I spent hours in the little waiting room. I got a lot of funny looks when I started laughing out loud while reading the book. I think this series helped to save my sanity during that rough time.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Romance novels. Whenever I'm stressed, I read romance novels. Happy ending, guaranteed.











*Product Description*

Raw, animal magnetism...

...is a big red flag to prim and proper office manager Jane Morgan. After a rough childhood with a mother who liked her men in prison-jumpsuit orange, Jane changed her name, her look and her taste for bad boys. So why is she lusting for William Chase with his tattoo-covered biceps and steel-toed boots? The man blows things up for a living!

She gives herself one explosive, fantasy-filled night with Chase. The next day it's back to plain Jane and safe men.

But when her beloved brother becomes a murder suspect, it's Chase who comes to her rescue. And Jane discovers that a man who's been around the block knows a thing or two about uncovering the truth....

***










*Product Description:*

When a group of grateful prospectors offers to give fellow prospector Low Down her "fondest wish" in return for her nursing them through a smallpox epidemic, they are stunned when she says she wants a baby. What she gets, however, is a husband she doesn't want, a husband who doesn't want her, and a family--and eventually a love--she never even dreamed of. Funny and touching, this riveting romance, in classic Osborne fashion, takes an outwardly independent but inwardly fragile heroine, pairs her with a hero smart enough to realize her worth, and lets them find each other despite a host of almost insurmountable obstacles. This rewarding read will not disappoint the author's many fans.

***
The next one will need a DX or the PC app. Um, not a romance.











*Product Description*
Britain's best-loved comic genius, Stephen Fry, turns his celebrated wit and insight to unearthing the real America as he travels across the continent in his chariot of Englishness, a black London cab.Stephen Fry has always loved America. In fact, he came very close to being born here. His fascination for the country and its people sees him embarking on an epic journey across America, visiting each of its fifty states to discover how such a huge diversity of people, cultures, languages, and beliefs creates such a remarkable nation. Stephen starts his journey on the East Coast and zigzags across America, stopping in every state from Maine to Hawaii, talking to each state's hospitable citizens, listening to music, visiting landmarks, viewing small-town life and America's breathtaking landscapes, following wherever his curiosity leads him. En route he discovers the South Side of Chicago with blues legend Buddy Guy, catches up with Morgan Freeman in Mississippi, strides around with Ted Turner on his Montana ranch, marches with Zulus in Mardi Gras in New Orleans, drums with the Sioux Nation in South Dakota, joins a Georgia family for Thanksgiving, "picks" with bluegrass hillbillies, and finds himself in a Tennessee garden full of dead bodies.Whether in a club for failed gangsters in Brooklyn, New York (yes, those are real bullet holes), or celebrating Halloween in Salem, Massachusetts (is there anywhere better?), Stephen is welcomed by the people of America-mayors, sheriffs, newspaper editors, park rangers, teachers, and hoboes, bringing to life the oddities and splendors of each locale. A celebration of the magnificent and the eccentric, the beautiful and the strange, Stephen Fry in America is the author's homage to this extraordinary country.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Interesting topic.  I've been listening to a lot of book review podcasts, and at one point I finally asked myself..."why are all the books they recommend so depressing?"

I also laugh out loud at the Stephanie Plum series.  I also loved Bandit Queen Boogie by Sparkle Hayter (it's not on Kindle), but Amazon has it for 99 cents:

Product Description
A LITTLE ITALY, A LITTLE FRANCE, A LITTLE CRIME, A LITTLE ROMANCE

Meet Blackie and Chloe, two best friends who decide, over tequila shots at the campus bar, to spend the summer after graduation backpacking through Europe. Blackie wants to go a little crazy—drink, smoke, flirt, meet men, have a romance or two. Chloe wants to nurse her broken heart and bury her nose in a book. One is dark and boisterous, the other blond and quiet. Together, they are an irresistible combination to men . . . married men, to be exact.

The girls upgrade their accommodations from hostels to hotels when they let the men who’ve been wrecking their trip finance their fun. Accepting these cheaters’ invitations to their hotel suites, Blackie and Chloe beat them at their own game and make off with cash and whatever valuables are at hand while the men sleep it off. It’s the perfect crime (no married man would want to explain why he had two young coeds in his hotel room, now would he?) until they hit the wrong mark in Monte Carlo. When their latest “victim” turns up dead, the gig is up . . . and the Bandit Queens are on the run.
Chloe and Blackie’s ride through Europe gets a whole lot wilder with a bevy of wacky characters in hot pursuit of the two women who were last seen with the dead man and his golden statue. Will they be arrested, strain their friendship, or worse?

Bandit Queen Boogie is a wild goose chase of mistaken identity and international intrigue. If only every trip to Europe was this much fun.~~~~

Thanks to all - I now have some new books to sample!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

NogDog said:


> While some episodes of the author's life are not exactly "uplifiting", I found that overall the book was uplifting since I knew going into it that he got past the worst parts and is (apparently) dong well now:


I got this in audiobook, cause I just wanted to hear him narrate. It's great!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I love me some Craig Ferguson, but the book lagged for me in spots. Maybe if I'd gotten the audio version...


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

*LOOK FOR THE HOOK by Susan Jane Bodell* is a really good book geared to finding paths to positive thinking. Based on real life events of folk sucessfully pulling themselves back from dark places, it was recently recommended by the staff of a large physical rehab center in the North East as a tool to get back on a positive path when obstacles seem overwhelming.

The head nurse of the facility refers to it as "&#8230;her best friend during the wee hours of the morning when negative thoughts seem their worst."

Available at Kindle Store  or go to www.lookforthehook.com to learn more.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

My favorite happy book -- especially if you have just struggled through Tess of the D'Urbervilles! -- is Cold Comfort Farm, by Stella Gibbons. It's a very funny parody of those "life is miserable" novels, in which the no-nonsense heroine steps in and tidies up all those messy lives. And it's on Kindle:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/411HEtvRusL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-15,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Julia Child's My Life in France was also a very cheerful read, even thought it left me desperately wishing I was in France myself.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41TQ25Z6KYL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-12,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Shoot -- how are people making those "picture that llinks to the amazon listing" images?


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

If you've read any classics, you might really enjoy The Eyre Affair







by Jasper Fforde. From Publisher's Weekly: Surreal and hilariously funny, this alternate history, the debut novel of British author Fforde, will appeal to lovers of zany genre work (think Douglas Adams) and lovers of classic literature alike. The scene: Great Britain circa 1985, but a Great Britain where literature has a prominent place in everyday life. For pennies, corner Will-Speak machines will quote Shakespeare; Richard III is performed with audience participation &#8230; ala Rocky Horror and children swap Henry Fielding bubble-gum cards. In this world where high lit matters, Special Operative Thursday Next (literary detective) seeks to retrieve the stolen manuscript of Dickens's Martin Chuzzlewit. The evil Acheron Hades has plans for it: after kidnapping Next's mad-scientist uncle, Mycroft, and commandeering Mycroft's invention, the Prose Portal, which enables people to cross into a literary text, he sends a minion into Chuzzlewit to seize and kill a minor character, thus forever changing the novel. Worse is to come. When the manuscript of Jane Eyre, Next's favorite novel, disappears, and Jane herself is spirited out of the book, Next must pursue Hades inside Charlotte Bronte's masterpiece. The plethora of oddly named characters can be confusing, and the story's episodic nature means that the action moves forward in fits and starts. The cartoonish characters are either all good or all bad, but the villain's comeuppance is still satisfying. Witty and clever, this literate romp heralds a fun new series set in a wonderfully original world.

I also highly recommend A Confederacy of Dunces







which won the Pulitzer Prize and made me laugh out loud over and over.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, The Eyre Affair! Great recommendation! 

Confederacy is one of those "love it or hate it" books -- I think it's hilarious, but some people simply can't get past how awful the protagonist is and enjoy the book.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> My favorite happy book -- especially if you have just struggled through Tess of the D'Urbervilles! -- is Cold Comfort Farm, by Stella Gibbons. It's a very funny parody of those "life is miserable" novels, in which the no-nonsense heroine steps in and tidies up all those messy lives. And it's on Kindle:
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/411HEtvRusL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-15,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg


I agree. I really loved this one too!


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

If you are looking for classics, try Alexander Dumas and Jules Verne. Also _Last of the Mohicans_ by James Fenimore Cooper.
If you like Middle Ages historical fiction try my wife's books _I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince._ It is a great up lifter because the story has a great ending and the characters are struggling to do what is right. I also am a fan of Jane Austen. Those might be the first ones you should read.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

While not technically a novel, The Prophet by Kahlil Gibran is an old favorite of mine. While technically I think it is tied to Islam, it is just one of those works that lifts your spirit no matter what your religious or philosophical beliefs might be. It's like poetry tied to a story. All I know is I really enjoyed reading it, and all of the girlfriends I gave copies to as gifts in college seemed to appreciate it.  There are lots of kindle versions available. I'm linking the cheapest version, although it might be worthwhile to find one that has an active table of contents as that would enable you to select which essay subject you'd like to read.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

This isn't a comic novel, but it is a lovely and gentle story that leaves you with a warm feeling all over. It was a best-seller last year.











By the way, for the poster who was having trouble getting the Kindle links in their post, you have to use the manual version of Linkmaker. Click on the Link-maker link, then from that page click on "Manual version of Linkmaker" and follow the instructions.

Anyway, here's your links:


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I loved Julia Child's My life in France.

I just finished a good memoir, Assaulted by Joy: the redemption of a cynic



It is a memoir of a self centered guy that finds himself that father of quadruplets. His life gets re-ordered very quickly.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Another one that I thought was really funny!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

You might enjoy SAVING CEECEE HONEYCUTT, a novel I've called a sweet sumptuously Southern read. It's very uplifting.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxx said:


> Another one that I thought was really funny!


I was just thinking of Bryson too. My favorite: 









And a second vote for 







. Read that one recently, and plan to re-read it.

N


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Maxx recommended the Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson. I would also suggest his, I'm a Stranger Here Myself. Laugh out loud funny look at the U.S. after having lived in England for 20 years. The chapter on the disposall makes my sides hurt just thinking about it.











Elaine 
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The following two series, not mentioned above, by Alexander McCall Smith are good reads and also have excellent audio versions. (I have been listening to these by checking them out from my local library.)









The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency 
and









The Sunday Philosophy Club: An Isabel Dalhousie Mystery


----------



## Erika (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank goodness for wishlists! I'm totally getting that Stephanie Plum series right away, it sounds hilarious.

Here's a copy/paste of my post on the "what are you reading?" thread which is relevant to your search for uplifting books too:

I've almost finished _The Enchanted April_, written in 1922 by Elizabeth Von Arnim. It's just what I needed during a stay in Washington DC: a book full of sunshine. Four women leave dreary, wintery England to live in Italy for a month and basically enjoy a gorgeously described garden, villa, and FOOD. Reading this book is like taking a vacation.  Pages filled with sun and trailing wisteria.

What I like is books that are uplifting without being didactic or moralistic or heavy-handed about it, and this one just shows you a lovely holiday, friendships, and springtime in San Salvatore.

I should note that the Kindle edition has a few typos (maybe 5-10) though they do not detract from the reading.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I recommend Distant Cousin. . . 

It is a wonderful and well done book.  I enjoyed every moment of it.  It was brilliant.  Now I am looking forward to the rest of the series.    

My mom doesn't read science fiction but I recommended this book to her.  I think for a sci Fi it is perfect for her to read.  Nothing scary but very well done and thought provoking.


----------



## Liam (Nov 27, 2009)

This is a great book, no too depressing


----------



## redwood (Dec 30, 2012)

Here are a few that came to mind immediately

1. *Keep It Real by Bill Bryan* is laugh out loud hillarious
2. *The Cover Artist by Paul Micou* is witty and light-hearted
3. *A Long Way Down by Nick Hornby* - very uplifting and finny despite the dark topic
4. *Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea by Chelsea Handler* - this one is pretty funny. I didn't really like any of her other books, she seems to get more obnoxious as she goes on. But this one feels more sincere because her humor is mosly self-deprecating here
5. *Ladies with Options Cynthia Hartwick* is really fun and delightful

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

The Jeeves and Wooster books by P.G. Wodehouse are ones I highly recommend. They're light-hearted and fun, and people who read one tend to end up reading the whole series.



You can also get a couple of the early Jeeves books for free off Project Gutenberg in Kindle format (as well as epub), since they're now in the public domain.

[URL=http://www.gutenberg]http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/8164[/url]
http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/10554


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

I just finished this book here, from the hilarious and highly entertaining (and enlightening) Iranian-American author, Firoozeh Dumas. Her childhood stories recounted of growing up in the US will make you laugh. Her father is such a hoot! Really this book is very uplifting and simply fun. And a rather quick read, too.


Also, her follow-up memoir here is great. Read it earlier in the year as it was a hand-me-down book and she's now one of my favorite authors. You may cry when you read her books...but it'll be because you're laughing so hard.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Didn't read the entire thread, but picked up an older book that I liked: The Help.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Some that are always good to have on hand and ready to go are:





The James Herriott series of books are excellent as well.


----------



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

Anything by Sophie Kinsella, although her books that are not the Shopaholic series are the best:  I've Got Your Number, The Undomestic Goddess and  Twenties Girl are terrific.

Anything by P.G. Wodehouse is also at the top of my feel-good list, as is Major Pettigrew's Last Stand by Helen Simonsen.


----------

